
Intellectual property theft, not metal, is the real trade war in US sights - nkurz
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-03-10/intellectual-property-theft-not-steel-and-aluminum-is-the-real-/9531176
======
londons_explore
Considering that Intellectual Property is a _faaaar_ bigger industry than any
other industry in the USA, it makes sense...

